# [CROSSDEV] gentoo et cross compilation

## zerros

Bonjour,

Voilà plusieurs semaines que je suis sur gentoo. Ca a été un grand pas car j'ai toujours fonctionné sur debian.

Donc j'apprends à utiliser gentoo tous les jours.

Aujourd'hui je voudrai migré mo petit dernier du réseau sur gentoo : mon sheevaplkug

J'ai trouvé des tutos qui explique la cross compilation, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la méthode pour descendre

un arbre portage et rootfs pour une architecture bien précise. Je fonctionne sur x86 alors que le sheevaplug a un cpu arm.

Auriez-vous une doc à me filer svp ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu été voir les tutoriels concernant crossdev ?

----------

## zerros

oui, j'ai déjà ma toolchain pour arm, mais je ne sais quoi faire ensuite :s

Pas facile de changer d'OS après des années sur debian :s Mais bon, tout s'apprend.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser ce que tu faisais sur Debian ?

----------

## zerros

bah oui, mais j'utilisais un procédé propre à debian pour installler debian sur le sheevaplug (debootstrap).

Je cherche l'équivalent sur gentoo.

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, l'équivalent est crossdev, mais il faut un peu chercher. En malheureusement, je ne connais pas la configuration que tu recherches.

As-tu fait des recherches "site:gentoo.org crossdev" et été voir www.gentoo-wiki.com ?

EDIT: et là : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/ ?

----------

## zerros

en fait, en fouillant un peu je suis tombé sur un wiki qui explique comment installer une gentoo sur un sheevaplug.

Il faut juste télécharger manuellement la stage3, comme pour une installation normale, se chrooter dedans etc ...

Je vais tester ça. Par contre je pense que je vais devoir chercher comment utiliser la toolchain générée avec crossdev pour la cross compile

du kernel et des applications.

Merci pour les infos en tout cas.

----------

## xaviermiller

normalement ce sera quelque chose du genre "crossdev -t ARCHITECTURE"

----------

## zerros

oui, ça c'est pour générer la toolchaine pour l'archi dont ont a besoin  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

merci de mettre ton titre en conformité

Cordialement,

----------

## zerros

re-bonjour,

Après quelques recherches sur le net, je commence à créé mon arbo pour un système cross compilé pour arm (sheevaplug).

Je bute sur une des étapes, à savoir le téléchargement du stage3 pour arm. Dasn les tutos, c'est la release armv4tl qui est utilisée. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment arriver à définir la release qui va bien pour le matériel ?

Aujourd'hui je bosse sur un sheevaplug, mais demain je peux être amené à travailler sur un autre matériel. Pourquoi ne puis-je pas utilisé la armv5 ou v6j ou encore v7a ?

Qu'elle différence entre armv4l-unknown-linux-gnueabi et armv4l-softload-linux-gnueabi ?

J'espère ue vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## xaviermiller

Aucune idée. Va voir dans la section "Alternate architectures" (anglophone), tu y trouveras peut-être ton bonheur.

Ou alors fais une recherce combinée google : "gentoo mon_appareil_arm_que_je_veux_cross_compiler"  :Wink: 

----------

